# OUR LOCAL AUCTION



## CharmedMinis (Dec 13, 2003)

Remember the mare I rescued from a local auction back in March. Well they are having another auction this weekend. I posted all of the info and tons of pics on the normal forum and it got deleted. So I got permission to post it here.

The auction starts tomorrow morning. There are about 20 minis. The auction does accept credit cards over the phone. This auction has lots of horse traders and kill buyers so a lot of these won't get saved. I will save what I can.

If you want pictures of what's there or want to help out please PM me. I know this is short notice but the horses just got into the auction last night.

The most needy horses are about 6 weanling and yearling, some are registered.

If you can't help this time, please keep it in mind as this auction happens about every 3 months.

Thanks!


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 13, 2003)

I'm supposed to let the board monitors know that Mary Lou told me it was ok to post this here.

Thanks!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 13, 2003)

Thank you! Also pls be careful not to post the name and location. But feel free to do it in private






What price range do they sell at?


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 13, 2003)

kaykay,

well when I got my mare and my friends got the other 2 we paid $300 each.

Who knows this time, I will let you know later today.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 13, 2003)

I almost don't want to know...and yet I do...what did those driving ASPC mares and mini geldings go for? I know I am going to be sick...I esp. love the black and white mare and the sabino looking roan mare...

-Amy


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 13, 2003)

Amy,

I don't know yet, the auction actually starts today. I just went yesterday to scope everything out.

The black and white mare will go through today and the sabino will go through tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'm going tomorrow but I will let you know what the black/white one goes for today.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 13, 2003)

Ok well, all the babies at the auction went for between 375 and 450 each. The one in the worse shape went for the most because he was the cutest.

Unfortunately the people buying these babies I don't think had a clue about minis, they just thought they were cute. Oh well at least they didn't go to the killer.

PocketPonies-- the ASPC registered black/white pinto mare with one blue eye, I looked at her pedigree and she was almost all Wink's breeding, she went for 375.

I don't know about the sabino, she goes tomorrow and I can't make it out there.

The AMHR Wittmack's Mickey Mouse grandson gelding went for 375 and was ridden into the arena by a teenager kid weighing about 170 I would guess. I just about screamed at him to get off the horse. The horse was only 32 inches.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 14, 2003)

I am going to be sick. I just hope and pray they have good homes.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 14, 2003)

Well for the weanling colts that sounds like a pretty average price to me.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Dec 15, 2003)

My friends got the little colt they wanted for 350 he is amha registered and goes back to double o seven moto, along with lots of others.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Dec 16, 2003)

It makes me so sick to know that those registered ponies that were already to trained to drive on top of everything else went for that cheap. Man...I really wish I weren't on the other side of the country because I sure would have taken that Sabino mare in a heartbeat. The shipping across the Country is the problem. Nope, I don't want to breed...I would much rather take in mares (and geldings or soon-to-be geldings) like these. It is so sad to see these babies going through the mills like trash thrown by the roadside.


----------



## virginia (Dec 16, 2003)

I wish we rescue them all!! There's big horse auction near me that goes every month. I was just told that there were minis there this month. No one bid on them and they went to a dealer for $50 I'll be there in Jan to see what I can do. It is just so sad.

Ginny


----------

